# Passport Renewal



## Sweet Pea (19 Feb 2010)

I am getting married in Italy in September.  My passport expires 3 days after we fly home from honeymoon.  I was talking to someone in the Department of Foreign Affairs who deals with all the legal requirements for getting married abroad and she said she doesn't think I need to renew my passport before going away.  She said for somewhere like the States it would be a different matter but for the EU it shouldn't be a problem seeing as it will still be in date all the time we are away.

I still would prefer to renew it now just to be safe.  However, if I renew it now and pay the fee of €80, when I return from honeymoon and want to change my name on the passport to my married name, will I have to get a brand new passport and pay another €80?

What would people recommend?  Wait to renew it until I get married and risk travelling to Italy with it's expiry less than a month away.  Or renew it now and then have to do it again when I'm married?

Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Feb 2010)

Wait. Your passport is valid until the expiry date. Change it once rather than renewing and then changing again later. There is no risk.


----------



## priscilla (19 Feb 2010)

Some countries demand that you have a valid passport for six months at end of holiday, Egypt does and I think Spain also, maybe you should check for Italy to be on the safe side.


----------



## rosemartin (20 Feb 2010)

just renew it,   make the application get it signed in a garda station post it off and you will have a ten year one although in your maiden name. my wife has her passport in her single name,  you can get it changed later, some countries are picky about passport expiry dates,  which in my view is wrong,  all the best for the wedding


----------



## rochs (20 Feb 2010)

I thought it was necessary when travelling to ensure that your Passport was valid for 6 months after your return date.
I could be wrong maybe it does not apply to all countries. I would however check it out with the authorities or with the Italian Embassy. It would not be nice to run into problems later.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Rebel2008 (20 Feb 2010)

Hi sweetpea, I think you should wait. I am going to Lanzarote in April and my passport is out in July so I checked it out and I am okay to travel. I had a look on the dfa website and it says this for Italy
" Irish citizens do not require a visa to enter Italy.  However, you do require your passport, valid for the duration of your stay in Italy."
You could always email the Italian Embassy just to be 100% sure.
All the best with the wedding.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Feb 2010)

Rather than people posting opinions what the OP here needs are facts such as this from the Department of Foreign Affairs passport site

http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=253
All EU citizens have the right to enter and reside in the territory of any other Member State of the Union for a period of up to three months simply by presenting a *valid* passport or national identity card: no other formality is required. *Member States cannot set additional conditions concerning the minimum validity of duration of the identity card or passport*. 

So as I said earlier no need to renew passport before your holiday.


----------



## sam h (20 Feb 2010)

You're definately OK - my passport expired about 5 days after I came back from Italy last year & it was no problem (only issue I had was that I had an opportunity arose while I was there to stay on for an extra 4/5 days with just the cost of a flight change, but I didn't want to risk the flight being delayed or missed and then I would have had problems !!!)


----------



## Sweet Pea (22 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies and good wishes!  I won't bother renewing it so but will drop a line to the Italian Embassy just to be sure!


----------



## Mongola (24 Feb 2010)

You should be okay with 3 days left on your passport after your return date. 
If you were to redo it before going, you'll obviously have to pay the 80e sum. However, you do not have to repay for changing your name on the passport.


----------



## Papercut (24 Feb 2010)

Mongola said:


> However, you do not have to repay for changing your name on the passport.


It's no longer possible  to obtain a replacement passport (e.g. if your passport has been damaged or if you have married and want to change the name on your passport). Instead, you have to apply for a new one & pay the €80 for a further 10 year passport.


----------



## Sweet Pea (24 Feb 2010)

Thanks Mongola,

I have found out that you do have to pay for a name change.  The following from [broken link removed]
*Exchanging a passport*

 It is *no longer possible* to obtain a replacement passport (e.g. if your passport has been damaged or if you have married and want to change the name on your passport). Instead, you will have to apply for a new one. 

So that means if I renewed now and paid €80, I would have to pay €80 again in October.  More reason to wait!


----------



## Sweet Pea (24 Feb 2010)

Papercut - you got there before me!


----------



## shely666 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi I sent a passport through the post office on 3rd march which needs to be renewed but with the wtr schedule they are telling me the passport will not be ready until 20th.  I am flying out on 13th march and sent the documentation showing this with my passport and I am just wondering could anyone let me know if it is worth my while travelling up to dublin to see can i get my passport over the counter or is this just a waste of time?


----------



## Mongola (24 Apr 2010)

Papercut said:


> It's no longer possible  to obtain a replacement passport (e.g. if your passport has been damaged or if you have married and want to change the name on your passport). Instead, you have to apply for a new one & pay the €80 for a further 10 year passport.


 

Well, I am intrigued by that as I was in that situation recently. I needed to get my passeport redone because: a)the seal around the pic was broken and b)address change (but main reasin was a). My passeport was still valid for another 5 years and got a new passeport done that will be valid until 2015 meaning that I did not PAY to get it redone!

Strange....


----------



## Luckycharm (28 Apr 2010)

ANyone know how long it is currently taking, I sent in 3 passports to get renewed at start of month they got it on the 2nd april and have taken the money but still no sign of getting them back and cannot get through to the passport office!


----------



## papervalue (28 Apr 2010)

Luckycharm said:


> ANyone know how long it is currently taking, I sent in 3 passports to get renewed at start of month they got it on the 2nd april and have taken the money but still no sign of getting them back and cannot get through to the passport office!


 
if done by passport express receipt their is a code on it that you can type in on passport site to see stage it is at.(passport tracker)

I filed via express on 06/04/10 received on 07/04/10 still at received stage to-day 16 working days now


----------



## deelrover (28 Apr 2010)

I sent away three at the end of March, They received it as per their web site on the 31 st and I got them back last Thursday


----------



## Luckycharm (29 Apr 2010)

I have following it on the tracker it just says registered 2nd April no update.


----------



## niceoneted (24 May 2010)

Does anyone have a recent experience of getting emergency passport and how long it took etc. 
My niece had her PP stolen and needs one urgently now for job interview in London - she has no other photo ID that would be acceptable and possibly could be flying with ryanair, company have flights booked but she doesn't have all details yet.


----------

